# Dennerle deponitmix mix with Ada powersand



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone? Should I just use the powersand alone? Thanks.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry no experience with teh Dennerle mix but you could always mix a small amount up and try it on a micro tank to see how it responds.

On a side note that tank is awesome looking. Have any better pictures of the Arrowana?

Craig


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Sorry no experience with teh Dennerle mix but you could always mix a small amount up and try it on a micro tank to see how it responds.
> 
> On a side note that tank is awesome looking. Have any better pictures of the Arrowana?
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig, too bad I dun have the luxury of having another tank; my wife dun allow that! Hahaha.. Anyway, going to try out the mix (deponitmix plus ps) mixed with those mulms and aquasoil which turns powder lying at the bottom of the tank, and maybe add in some lava chips as base.. Maybe add some bacter 100 in as well..

Added some driftwoods the other day, below the pictures..


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

Just noticed that I still have 1kg of dupla duplarit!! Gonna mixed all together and try it out... Hope it turns out well....


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

I'm really interested in this tank, it's huge, has cool fish, and looks awesome. Can I get some specs on this? And what is inside of it? Btw, your photography is good too


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

That is a awesome looking Fish. 
is that an asian one?


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. Yes, it's an Asian arowana, grade 1 Red speciment. Will be tearing down the tank over the weekend and do my rescape. Will be adding mixing deponitmix, duplarit and powersand as base fert, and topping it up with aquasoil... All are left over stuff, thinking of making a Hugh patchnof sand bank as I'm thinking of adding a freshwater ray in it as well... Haha, hope it can work..


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

Some updates on my scape, using some new Ada aquasoil mixed with dennerlle deponitmix pro and duplarit as base ferts. The results are good IMHO as I felt that the new aquasoil indeed doesn't have any clouding issues at all. 



















Notice the sand bank on the right? Plan to add in freshwater rays once the roots are deeply grown.. Else will need to change to bigger plants with deeper roots.


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

My stuffs...

















Before topping up water with powersand in..









Right after water in









30mins after water in and planting done


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

1 hour after water in









My messy sump filterations


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Your tank already looked beautiful, so I'm curious as to why you decided to go to all the effort of resetting it?

I think it's pretty hard to make the substrate too rich. The default substrate mix that the professional aquascapers use in their tanks in the AGA aquascaping competition is something like: powersand special, JBL aquabasis, Ferka aquabase, ADA root tabs, with a healthy topping of aquasoil. 

What kind of foods do you feed your arrowana? I hear a lot of you guys in singapore feed your arrowanas live bullfrogs!!!!


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

snausage said:


> Your tank already looked beautiful, so I'm curious as to why you decided to go to all the effort of resetting it?
> 
> I think it's pretty hard to make the substrate too rich. The default substrate mix that the professional aquascapers use in their tanks in the AGA aquascaping competition is something like: powersand special, JBL aquabasis, Ferka aquabase, ADA root tabs, with a healthy topping of aquasoil.
> 
> What kind of foods do you feed your arrowana? I hear a lot of you guys in singapore feed your arrowanas live bullfrogs!!!!


Yes, I used to feed them with live frog, but I think it's kind of cruel and stop feeding frogs.. 









Now I feed them with those big mealworms..

Haha, resetting and replanting is fun isnt it? Another reason why I deserted it is becos I'm planning to put a freshwater ray in my planted tank and I though a sand bank without any base ferts will be safer. Thanks.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

That pick is so awesome..... Good luck with the ray. I don't think I've ever seen a planted aquarium with a ray in it. 

Maybe you should start a journal over on aquaticplantcentral.com. If your new layout is as good as the last one, you definitely have a good chance at winning the tank of the month contest!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You might have considered the front being open with sand vs the 1/2 of the tank down the middle.

This would be better for the ray to back and forth.

A suiseki stone for the transition would have been interesting between the plain and the plants.

Also, once those plants fill in, you should easily be able to keep Red cherry shrimps etc, the ray might nab a few if you are lucky.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. This is one of the coolest tanks I've seen on TPT. I've never seen a Aro in a fully planted tank. Does he ever chow down on the little schooling fish? I like the first pic. Jungle Aro.

I wonder if you ray will bury itself in the sand part...


----------



## yaouch (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow Envy....... thats one nice looking fish. Great job on the tank setup also...


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, I LOVE your first scape, very natural looking aquascape, and what surprised me was that you had a huge arrowana in there! Most people that raise arrowanas do so in bare tanks. That first scape is just beautiful.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very cool to see the Arowana with plants. Definitely something you dont see every day. I love your sump system! It might be messy but I bet it works great.


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

Just an update. I think the combo works pretty well...


----------

